# Belara The Pill



## Marina

Hi Everyone

I am wondering if anyone who has gone with IM Barcelona, has used the Pill, I have been on this pill since day 1 of period, which was now 9 days ago, I normally only bleed for 5-6days, this is never ending, is this normal?? should I tell IM 

Thanks in advance

Marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
I'm with IM and used Belara, made me feel sick most mornings so I was pleased to stop it!

Everytime I've used the pill I've found af to last longer, normally bleed for 3-4 days but when taking the pill it goes to 6-7.  Only thing I've ever put it down to is the lining being coming away as it is building back up for the next fertile period, if that makes sense.

If you are worried or if it goes on much longer email them, even if its just for peace of mind.

I finished the pill on the 12 th June and am now on the patches, have my scan next wednesday.  Only took a couple of weeks from starting the pill to having a donor.

Good luck
OT x


----------



## Marina

Hiya

Thanks for your advice, I thought I was going mad, and to make it worse I had no internet access for the past 3 days  I usually bleed for about 4-5 days, but this time on this pill, its been off n on for 10 days now  I think I will let them know, thank you for your help 

Marina


----------



## Old Timer

HI Marina
Did you contact IM?
Hope all is OK and you have stopped bleeding.
Good luck
OT x


----------



## Marina

Hi OT

Yes, they told me to double the dose, so I am taking 2 a day now, and they said if not stopped bleeding by thursday, to let them know, thanks, how are you going, how are you on the patches? and you have a scan tomorrow isnt it? these pills certainly make me bad tempered   must be the hormones 

Marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
Hope you have stopped bleeding now, nothing is straight forward is it?!

The patches are fine, other than leaving a red mark and pulling a bit I've not noticed anything.  Had a scan yesterday and I am having another one on Monday.  Hopefully Monday they will be able to tell me roughly when we need to go out.  We have a funeral on Wednesday which they think we should be able to go to.

Hope you aren't on the pill too long, poor DH!

OT x


----------



## Marina

Hi OT

Bleeding has stopped, but still sligh brownie stuff on n off  I must tell them I guess, sorry to hear you have a funeral to attend, I have attended many in my time  hope all goes well for you, best wishes

love

marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
Sounds as though the extra pills have helped, hopefully it won't be long before you are on the patches.

We had a funeral to go to the day before we went to IM in April, looks like it may be the day before this time as well, not sure I'll risk going out again in case someone else dies!

Have a good weekend.
Love
OT x


----------



## Marina

Hope you have a nice weekend too, I am hoping not much longer on the pills now  but things have calmed down a little now, my moods I mean and the bleeding, dare I say 

Love

Marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
How are you?  Any news on a donor yet?

We came back from IM yesterday, ET ended up being Wednesday, bit earlier than first thought.  We had 5 grade 9, 4 cell embies, 2 transferred and 3 frozen.  Dr O is very positive and says we should be very positive too.  All feels a bit surreal at the moment though.

Love
OT x


----------



## Marina

Hi OT

How exciting for you, I really wish you all the best, and pray for a     for you, nice isnt he Dr.O
well, we havent heard anything yet, I am wondering to be honest what is happening, hubby said, now dont get impatient  but I have almost finished 2 boxes of the pill now, only 3 days left of them, then I will be on the third box, mind you, I did double up on them though  I really hope you get a big fat POSITIVE, is this your first donor egg cycle? and at IM.

Warm regards

Marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
Thanks and yes it is our first donor cycle after having 6 transfers with my eggs and a mc at 12weeks.  

All the staff at IM were lovely, couldn't fault them at all.

Rather than it worrying you, why don't you email them about the donor, I'm sure they'll not mind.

Love from
OT x


----------



## Marina

Hi OT

Thanks, I sent them an email, well guess what, they told me, they sent an email to me on the 11th June, saying I had a donor, and to stop the pill on the 26th June........well I never received it, so I have had to tell them, to phone me in future, so stopped dreaded pill now, start patches the day of AF, hope all goes well for you, best wishes to you   


Love

marina


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Marina
I'm so pleased you emailed them and got it all sorted, a few days won't make much difference and they have back up donors in case you aren't ready when the first one is.

Won't be long now and you'll be off to sunny Spain!  It was about 34c when we were there and the air along the Avenue Diagonal was terrible, really polluted.  We are hoping though to go back for a holiday as we didn't get time to see much and hopefully to take a baby ( or 2?!) back with us!

Good luck
Love
OT X


----------



## Marina

Hi OT

Yes, so am I glad I got in touch with them, I forgot to tell you, we live in Spain...... but not Barcelona, we live in Murcia, which is hotter than Barcelona  just waiting now for AF to start before I can start the patches, best wishes to you and a very   outcome, try not to get too impatient on 2WW, it will then go quicker, easy said I know 

Marina


----------

